# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Δεν με αφήνουν να κάνω bridge

## dimitrisathina

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Για μια ακόμη φορά είμαι πολύ τσαντισμένος με του πάροχους στην Ελλάδα. Μόλις σήμερα μπήκε καινούρια γραμμή εταιρική VDSL 200ρα με σταθερή ip και μου έδωσαν ενα modem Nokia f-010g-b και ενα ρούτερ zte h267a. Το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου πάει κατευθείαν στο μόντεμ και απο εκεί βγαίνει σε ethernet και την εξωτερική ip και πάει στο ρούτερ. Μίλησα λοιπόν με τους τεχνικούς και μου λένε οτι για να κάνω bridge το router πρέπει να πληρώνω ενα pool με 4 ip ωστε να συνδέεται το VOIP και το internet με το router μου. Εμένα όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει το VOIP καθόλου και ούτε θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το ρούτερ του παρόχου. Θέλω να βάλω πάνω στο modem το δικό μου router (udm pro). Οπότε για σετάρω το δικό μου ρούτερ πρέπει να βάλω την στατική ip την οποία την έχω, το subnet mask που νομίζω πως έχω μια ιδέα και το gateway και δεν χρειάζεται καμία εξτρα ip αν δεν κάνω λάθος! Πήρα και πάλι στην εξυπηρέτηση για να ζητήσω το gateway και δεν μου το έδωσαν ότι και να τους έλεγα μου έλεγαν οτι έτσι είναι οι διαδικασίες και οτι δεν γίνεται τεχνικά αλλιώς και κάτι τέτοια. Ξέρει κανείς κάποιον τρόπο να μπορώ να βρώ μόνος μου το gateway και το subnet ωστε να σετάρω το router μου και να κάνω την δουλειά μου η κάποιον άλλο τρόπο ωστε να μπορώ να βγάλω την εξωετική ip στο δικό μου router?

Δέν είμαι ειδικός οπότε διορθώστε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος.

----------


## pankostas

Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις παροχο!

----------


## dimitrisathina

Sorry έχεις δίκιο πάροχος Vodafone!

----------


## x_undefined

Αν είσαι σε Vodafone όπως γράφει το προφίλ, δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς ως root με αυτόν τον κωδικό και λογικά θα σε αφήσει να κάνεις bridge στο VLAN του Internet. Το VoIP είναι σε άλλο VLAN και νομίζω παίρνει «εσωτερική» IP, οπότε βλακείες σου είπαν ότι πρέπει να βγαίνει στο Internet.

----------


## netblues

Αφου δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η φωνη, τι ασχολείσαι με το zte.? Βαλε το ρουτερ σου στο nokia και παιξε

----------


## dimitrisathina

Δεν συνδέεται το router μου απο μόνο του. Και προσπαθό να του βάλω τα στοιχεία (στατική ip, subnet και gateway) που μου ζητάει αλλά δεν τα ξέρω και δεν μου τα δίνουν!! Εκτός απο την ip φυσικά.

- - - Updated - - -

Είσαι φοβερός φίλε κατάφερα να μπώ και έκανα bridge. Όμως το ρούτερ μου ακόμα πιάνει την εσωτερική ip. Μήπως πρέπει να διαγράψω τα υπόλοιπα προφίλ?

----------


## Kostinos

> Δεν συνδέεται το router μου απο μόνο του. Και προσπαθό να του βάλω τα στοιχεία (στατική ip, subnet και gateway) που μου ζητάει αλλά δεν τα ξέρω και δεν μου τα δίνουν!! Εκτός απο την ip φυσικά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Είσαι φοβερός φίλε κατάφερα να μπώ και έκανα bridge. Όμως το ρούτερ μου ακόμα πιάνει την εσωτερική ip. Μήπως πρέπει να διαγράψω τα υπόλοιπα προφίλ?


Άν δεν έχεις θέμα μίν τα πηράξεις, κάνε τώρα κι ένα backup για καλό κι για κακό γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις που θα το χρηαστείς :One thumb up:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitrisathina

Εννοείται πως έγινε το backup. Ακόμη δεν κατάφερα όμως να το φτιάξω. Το ρούτερ ακόμη βγάζει την εσωτερική ip στο δικό μου ρούτερ. Απο ότι παρατηρώ κανένα απο τα προφίλ δεν συνχρονίζουν και αυτό μάλλον γιατί το ρούτερ του παρόχου έιναι συνδεδεμένο στο μόντεμ του παρόχου μέσω της Wan θύρας.

- - - Updated - - -

Επιτέλους μετά απο μια μέρα ψάξιμο το έφτιαξα!!
Η λύση για όποιον έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είναι να μην χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου το ZTE router και να συνδέσει το δικό του router κατευθείαν στο Nokia Modem που δίνει η vodafone.

Μετά απλά πήγα στο δικό μου router και επέλεξα σύνδεση PPPoE έβαλα τα credentials που για εμένα που έχω σύνδεση onenet είναι
username: guest@onenetdata.gr
pass: guest

και τέλος επέλεξα vlan id 835 και συνδέθηκε.

επίσης βρήκα αυτόν τον πολύ βοηθητικό οδηγό στο φόρουμ για όποιον χρειαστεί.





> μου είπαν το δεύτερο και είμαι Καισαριανή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τα κατάφερα και έφτιαξα και έναν οδηγό για βοήθεια σε άλλους.
> Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## netblues

Απο την αρχη ευκολο ηταν, και εχει αναφερθει αρκετες φορες.  Τωρα σου μενει να φτιαξεις και τη φωνη, το οποιο για vf ειναι αλλη πίστα.

----------


## dimitrisathina

Βρήκα κωδικούς για φωνή! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το καταλάβουν οτι συνδέεται το VOIP απο δικό μου router?

----------


## x_undefined

Ναι, αλλά δεν νομίζω να ασχοληθούν. Απλώς δεν θα σου παρέχουν υποστήριξη αν κάτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## netblues

Το ξερουν οτο ο κωδικός βρισκεται, δεν τους ενδιαφέρει, φτανει να μην χρειαστεί να το υποστηρίξουν.

Και ο οτε το ιδιο κανει οταν στους δινει, σε ενα setup απειρως ευκολοτερο, χωρις αλλα vlans.

----------

